
Lickable Screen Can Recreate Almost Any Taste or Flavor Without Eating Food - tosh
https://gizmodo.com/this-lickable-screen-can-recreate-almost-any-taste-or-f-1843609903
======
moonbug
Some PR person didn't read the room.

------
RenRav
Can the same be done for smells?

------
sudoaza
Pr0nhub should buy it

